
Hillary Clinton Considered Tim Cook and Bill Gates as Vice President - hbcondo714
http://gizmodo.com/apple-ceo-tim-cook-was-on-hillary-clintons-list-of-pote-1787919668
======
snowwrestler
Did she? Or were these just some names on the "first cut" list that one of her
advisors sent to her?

If you actually read the email, it's the latter.

Quite a lot of the reporting on the Podesta emails conflates what Hillary
Clinton thinks and does, and what her staff thinks and does. The press does
that because it makes the reporting more interesting. (But less accurate.)

"John Podesta Sent Hillary Clinton a List of Names" is not as compelling a
headline.

------
zitterbewegung
A few months ago Bill Gates said he didn't want to be president. To be honest
I think he should keep on working on the Gates Foundation and keep on
eliminating diseases. [http://time.com/money/4251493/bill-gates-reddit-
ama/](http://time.com/money/4251493/bill-gates-reddit-ama/)

------
geodel
I think Steve Ballmer would be great choice. He would have simply concentrated
on Voters! Voters! Voters!

~~~
frozenport
I don't want my country to crash

~~~
WayneBro
Profits doubled under Ballmer...

------
Eric_WVGG
coincidentally, the NYT had a bit last Sunday which mentions Lee Atwater
suggesting Trump for George H W B’s VP in ’88. Bush, to his credit, scoffed.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/opinion/nostalgia-for-
the-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/opinion/nostalgia-for-the-grace-of-
george-hw-bush.html?_r=0)

Anyway: obviously this would have been better titled “John Podesta
Considered…” or “Hillary’s Campaign Considered…”

~~~
cafard
Odd. But of course it was the year that Ross Perot ran.

~~~
molecule
Ross Perot ran against GHWB in '92.

~~~
cafard
Right. My mistake.

------
bojl
Interesting, I wonder what world Clinton would have picked either of the two,
including the other non-traditional candidates.

I imagine that it'd happen if Trump had cleaned his act up when going face to
face with Clinton, and his "business acumen" had been drawing a lot of voters
to him.

Also lol @ how Bernie is his own category

~~~
smaili
> Also lol @ how Bernie is his own category

And at the bottom of the list.

------
deelowe
I don't think they'd be interested.

~~~
icpmacdo
Tim cook has more power now than being VP

------
thisisdallas
This whole election is very well produced dark comedy.

~~~
mhurron
If it was meant to be a comedy, it was horribly produced.

------
h4nkoslo
"Considering" someone for a position is a cost-free way to flatter them.
Coincidentally, both are extremely wealthy and support Democratic candidates.

------
mynameishere
The real story is that he considers women, military officers, Hispanics, and
blacks to be "food groups". Good god, but the press would have a FIELD DAY if
a Republican labeled such groups with that term. Remember "binders full of
women"?

Of course, they're thinking in terms of strategy--in the old days, you'd
balance the ticket geographically or politically (and so very different people
like JFK and LBJ would run together) but now you do the same but with respect
to identity politics. Fun times!

~~~
Spooky23
It's only a story if you have nothing to do with politics at all. Pandering to
constituencies is all part of the game, and looking at them like any other
marketing exercise comes with it.

Republicans do the exact same thing. The core "food groups" are evangelical
christians, corporate types, gun people, defense industry people, small
business people. All of these groups drive voter turnout. There are also
"borderline" groups that flirt with both parties as their interests collide.
This includes some labor unions (especially where their interests overlap
others, like defense), regionally important ethnic/religious affiliated groups
(catholics, orthodox jewish communities, cubans, etc) and others. This scales
down to the local elections. If you want to be the mayor in a small town, you
target the firefighter union + key ministers + senior centers.

Make no mistake, this dynamic has always been there.

------
MrMullen
Considering this is stolen email by the Russians, who would love to have
Donald Trump as President, I would take this with a grain of salt.

~~~
tyenl
I think the Russians are just fine either way.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/us/cash-flowed-to-
clinton-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/us/cash-flowed-to-clinton-
foundation-as-russians-pressed-for-control-of-uranium-company.html)

------
chasing
Looking forward to this being spun into some deep conspiracy.

HILLARY IN BED WITH TECH LEADERSHIP QUID PRO QUO STARBUCKSGHAZI.

